# The Force Awakens...



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Copied from my post on MM

In 2008, the Utah Supreme Court ruled unanimously 5-0 that the use of public waters flowing over private lands could not be prohibited. In 2009, a legislator from Corrine named Ben Ferry (who lost his seat in the next election due to this single issue) crafted a bill to flip that judicial decision on its head.

A small group of fly fishermen and a couple duck hunters got together and formed a grass roots movement called the "Utah Water Guardians," and used an online fly fishing forum to inspire the troops to get involved. The response was insane! Hundreds, if not thousands of posts and threads on this forum happened. Ferry's bill was defeated, and a showdown of competing bills in 2010 was set up. Eventually the public lost to powerful special interests that were well-funded and well-connected. But it was not without a major fight. A fight that not many have witnessed, even long time legislators. Some that were there in the legislature at the time still speak about "the stream access wars" and warn junior legislators not to mess with the fly fishermen. Since the legislative process failed the majority, the Utah Stream Access Coalition was formed, and multiple lawsuits have been filed. USAC has been successful getting a portion of the Weber River termed 'navigable,' meaning no private party can own the stream bed. USAC also got a district court ruling finding HB 141 unconstitutional. Both rulings have been appealed, but USAC is still fighting, and I believe will ultimately win.

Why do I give this history lesson? Well, the news story tonight was encouraging to me. I think the winds of change are on the horizon. I think it will finally get the word out, and regular, every day normal hunters will get pissed, just like the fly fishermen did. Only there are about 100 times more big game hunters than fly fishermen in this state.

Who is going to be big game's "Water Guardians?" Who is going to be big game hunters' "USAC?" There is momentum for change. I guarantee SFW and some in the DWR are very uncomfortable right now. Can you feel it?

Who is going to stand and say enough is enough, and it's time for change? Who is willing to head up to the Capitol with a sign and demand change? Who is going to contact their legislator and ask them to take action on this? Who is going to assemble all their neighbors and show up at the caucus to get a good old boy removed who is too connected to what is wrong with the system? Who is going to stick this out and not just forget about it next week?

There are changes to be made. There is a chance to do it. Can you feel it? The force...it calls to you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... but which side of the force is it? Light or Dark side? :mrgreen:

I like my Force like I like my Chicken... Dark side please.


-Dallanc


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That analogy doesn't work all that well if we consider D Peay as a sith lord. (I'm a Star Wars poser...I'm out of my league here)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Did the mod that moved this to fishing even read the whole thing? Or did he just TOTALLY miss the point?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Did the mod that moved this to fishing even read the whole thing? Or did he just TOTALLY miss the point?


Where did you post the first place? Seems like there are alot of references to fishing to me, but what do I know8)

Honestly I can't see any history of it being moved?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> That analogy doesn't work all that well if we consider D Peay as a sith lord. (I'm a Star Wars poser...I'm out of my league here)


Funny, but in referencing the stream access battle, I always thought McIff kind of looks like the evil emperor in the old Star Wars movies. ;-)

Mods, this really should be moved back to Big Game.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It was posted in Big Game. I not sure who or how it got moved. Usually it says it was moved, which this one didn't. Yes, there is fishing talk. But only to show that what needs to be done with big game hunters has been done before.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Careful Vanilla -- complain about what those mods do and you'll find yourself banned!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Careful Vanilla -- complain about what those mods do and you'll find yourself banned!


Wouldn't be the first forum where I was banned! The good ol' days of UTOF...

I guess those coming for general fishing information and questions will still benefit from this thread. I'll figure out a way to slip my plea for an awakening into a Wasatch elk thread. That way it will stay in big game!


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

A Jedi would: 
1) kill the last cow on the Wasatch
2) kill elk with a 243 from 1000yds, off hand
3) kill elk with force lightning, from home
4) write an email to a legislator about Lord Don. 

Discuss! 
(Now it should stay in big game?!)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

PBH said:


> Careful Vanilla -- complain about what those mods do and you'll find yourself banned!


Who us?:mrgreen: Heck PBH your always nice to have around.


----------

